
Twitter Uses BitTorrent For Server Deployment - aditya
http://torrentfreak.com/twitter-uses-bittorrent-for-server-deployment-100210/
======
Zev
Actual link to code + detailed description that doesn't spend 3/4 the post
describing what bittorrent is and instead discusses what the project is:
<http://github.com/lg/murder#readme>

